# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Tazer ist in Österreich!

## Old Anonym

Da ich mich nun im Rangerland befinde, sehe ich vielleicht ein paar von euch! Mein Fahrplan: morgen Saalbach, übermorgen Schladming, dann Afritz und dann nach Graz (Maribor, Pichla, Schöckl, Parschlug). Ist jemand vor Ort?

mfg Jonas

----------


## niZo

also nächstes we bin ich in parschlug beim rennen.mfg

----------


## Old Anonym

Da werden wir uns wohl sehen!

----------


## niZo

passt!
da sind dann eh viele dort!
freu mich schon!

mfg

----------


## Danger Ranger

Ich habe Heute den Tazer getroffen auf der Planai!!! 
Ist a netter Kerl,und die Planai hat ihm auch mächtig Spass gemacht! 
Nur leider hat er mit seinem Downhiller Probleme,weil´s ihm eine Dichtung bei der Gabel "geputzt" hat!! 

Ich finde den Roadtrip von ihm ganz schön genial!
Grüsse Danger Ranger

----------


## lex

TAZER fahr nicht nach Maribor, die haben grad 3 Wochen Revision!!!

----------


## FLo33

da nette herr tazer is gestern bei mir in graz eingetroffen, wo er die nächsten 3 tage verweilen wird.
zur zeit is er mit fremdenführer deuring am schöckl und lernt das fürchten      weil da flo natürlich seit 9 auf da uni sitz und bled lernen tuat  

bin scho gspannt auf seine schöckl-technischen erfahrungen, hoff es taugt ihm mittn freerider auch...

----------


## Cru Jones

Oiso den Schökel hat mir voll getaugt! Das Fürchten ist mir bald vergangen und Spass gewichen   . Und beim Flo wohnen ist eh genial!

----------


## Spucka

tazer is in Pichla eingetroffen, und hilft scho fleißig beim Startrampen bauen

----------


## chilifresser

he i find das echt voll supa und org von erm laß ihn halt schön grüßen find des supa das er sich kreuz und quer durch östtereich plackt und alle strecken abklapert supaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

----------


## pagey

haha was für ein freak der tazer, so ghört sich des 

bin schon gspannt wie ihm die tieschen strecke und der rst vom ösi-land taugt 

man sieht sich in parschluag !

----------


## freakazoid

> was für ein freak der tazer


wuhahahahahahha jo

----------


## FLo33

jo und des gschissane is, dass i am samstag um 8e de scheiss prfg. hob nd jeden tog aufsthe wenn er no bei mir pennt und er dann allein die steirischen spots abchecken muss/darf...

----------


## Cru Jones

Bin wieder zuhause! allerdings zu müde, um etwas anständiges zu schreiben... i hab soviel im Kopf, dass i ganz wirr bin...morgen gibts mehr

----------


## pagey

wir wollen an ausführlichen tazer-tour-bericht

----------


## Cru Jones

Oiso, Tazer-Tour-Bericht, Kapitel 1: Scuol  

Scuol fand ich enorm geil. Die DH Strecke hat mir enorm gefallen. Sie beginnt mit einem saumässig schnellen Abschnitt über Wiese und Schotterstrassen, geht dann schnell weiter in einem Weg oder eher Rinne durch den Wald, bevor man in einen kurvigeren Abschnitt über Wiesen kommt, mit zum Teilkaum sichtbaren, heftigen Schlägen, Hügel, die einen rauskatapultieren, mit Speed nicht ganz einfach also. Dann gehts über einen schmalen, relativ steilen Weg, mit Schlägen, Kuhscheisse, engen Kurven und Holzkickern garnierten Weg nach unten, bis man um eine Linkskurve kommt und dann: einfach nix mehr! Etwas Rasen, mehr sieht man nicht. Also vorsichtig nach vorne und mal schauen: 2m weiter unten geht die Strecke weiter! Und zwar nicht mit schöner Landung, sondern Steinen, Unkraut und einer Kurve. Tja, was soll man da sagen? Ich hatte zumindest 2 Tage, bis ich mich zum Drop überwunden habe. Immerhin gibts es eine Umfahrung und den "Dutch Run", der die heiklen Stellen links liegen lässt. Weiter gehts die Wiese runter und wieder gehts nach links in den Wald, diesmal immerhin kein Drop, dafür ca. 20m über dicke Wurzeln und Steine in ein Schlammloch, in dem man dann auch noch ne Rechtskurve fahren darf! Das waren dann auch die 2 einzigen Angststellen. Weiter gehts über die Kuhweide nach unten mit Kuhscheisse, Kühen, Spitzkehren, glühenden Bremsen, einem weiten und hphen Sprung und natürlichen Anliegern in den Wald, ein sehr spassiges Stück mit Anliegern, Wurzeln, schön rund zu fahren, dann wieder raus aus dem Wald, ein Drop ewig weit in einen Hang runter zum Dual. Der wird mit dem Downhiller nur zum Teil gefahren, damit man auch genügend Schwung bekommt für den Zielsprung, bei dem man sicher 20m weit und 4m hoch fliegen darf! Alles in allem ein lange Strecke, auf der jeder seinen Spass haben kann, mit nur 2 Angststellen, zum schnell fahren aber sehr schwierig.
Der Dual war leider noch im Umbau und nicht sonderlich  gepflegt, aber fahrbar. Grosse Doubles, ein steiler Hang, Speeds und ein Step-Down lassen Freude aufkommen. Besonders Krank aber der Schluss, der im Bau war (und nun fertig sein sollte): Ein 5er-Waschbrett, allerdings nicht einfach 5 Wellen, sondern etwa so: Welle, Step-Up, grosse Senke, Step-Down. Etwa 10m weiter kommt dann ein äusserst heftiger Step-Up (sicher 50cm Step) und nochmals 10m kommt der Hammer: Der Double! Etwa 3m hoch, sicher 8m weit, mit ewig langer Landung, sicher grösser als in Tieschen. Beim DH ist das der Zielsprung und man schiesst direkt drauf, im Dual muss man erst 5er und Step-up perfekt klären! Einfach nur krank. Soviel zu den Strecken. Leider ist Scuol nicht ganz billig (Tageskarte 36 Sfr., wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, für den Parkplatz muss man 50 Rp/Std. bezahlen). Ausserdem ist nix mit auf dem Parkplatz campieren, es gibt in Scuol einen Zeltplatz und in Sent (nächste Gemeinde) ein Backpackers-Hotel, das sehr gemütlich, super schön gelegen, aber leider auch 25 Sfr pro Nacht teuer ist. Achja, hoch gehts mit der Kabinenbahn oder Schlepplift (Dual). Ich hatte dort eine super Zeit, es war einfach nur gemütlich und Claudio Caluori beim befahren seiner Strecken zuschauen ist ein Genuss! Er hat übrigens bei der ersten Fahrt mit seinem neuen Freerider gleich den Dämpfer abgebrochen...

Die Schlusswertung:

++ Strecken
+ Landschaft

-Preise

Kapitel 2 folgt!

----------


## Cru Jones

Weiter gings nach nach Leogang, wo ich nach kurzem Boxenstopp zwecks anschweissen meines Ausspuffs   auch ankam. Besonders begeistert war ich nicht. Dual, 4X und Freeride kannst eh vergessen. Der DH ist zwar anspuchsvoll (fast schon zu anspruchsvoll für mich) aber irgendwie zerstückelt und ohne Fluss. 
Die Infrastruktur in Leogang ist hingegen sehr erfreulich in meinen Augen. Schön wäre noch, wenn Duschen und WCs länger offen blieben. Die Tageskarten sind leider heftig teuer. Solange sich in Leogang nicht sehr viel an den Strecken ändert, muss ich dort nicht mehr hin. Eigentlich eine traurige Geschichte, da wurde so viel investiert. Eigentlich müssten die Strecken nur gscheit gebaut werden, dann wärs super.

Mein Fazit:

+Infrastruktur
-Preise
-Strecken

----------


## pagey

ja das hatten wir ja schon öfter disskutiert, is halt leider so dass in leogang der dual, freeride und bikerX für die zielgruppe "familien-ausflüger-oder-xc-fahrer-beim-technikseminar" gebaut ist damit die dort runterrollen, wir sind für die völlig uninteressant, grad dass man überhaupt noch erwünscht is !

der DH is da halt die ausnahme, ich find ihn sehr lustig und fahr ihn gerne !

----------


## Cru Jones

Saalbach ist cool! Die DH-Strecke gefällt mir, am Anfang ein eher schnelles Stück, zwei grosse Sprünge, enge, rutschige Waldpartie, Steinfeld, und am Schluss wieder eher schnell mit Spitzkehren. Ausserdem ein Dual, der gscheit aussieht (war noch im Bau). Die einzige Stelle, die mir Angst macht, ist der Tunnel. Dort kommt man irgendwie unkontrolliert und wahnsinnig schnell rein und die Polsterung sieht wenig vertrauenserweckend aus. Für North-Shore-Fans hat Saalbach auch einiges zu bieten!
Die Bahn ist ausserdem günstig und schnell. Wennder Dual gut wird, kann Leogang eigentlich zu machen! Einziges Problem könnten Übernachtungen werden, keine Ahnung, was Saalbach da zu bieten hat.

+Strecke
+Preise
(-Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?)

----------


## Cru Jones

Das trauruge ist ja, dass es auch für die nicht besonders interessant sein kann! es ist ja nicht zu einfach, sondern schlichtweg falsch gebaut. Die Bikercross-Strecken in Bad Wildbad und Bischofsmais machen da sicher viel mehr Spass!

----------


## dita

wann warst denn bei uns in saalbach - ich war gestern vormittag beim dual. freut mich, wenn´s dir gefällt. zwecks übernachtungen - es gibt von günstigen frühstückspensionen (ca. 16 - 20 euro) bis zum 4*hotel alles, haben ja im sommer rd. 15.000 gästebetten, da ist schon was dabei für euch.

war selber grad auf der strecke um mir wieder mal einen überblick zu machen. da sind ein paar sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind und die wir gleich angehen werden. 
feedback freut uns immer!

----------


## Cru Jones

Die Spass-Strecke! ewig langes Anliegerfahren, meist sehr schnell, nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Macht einen Tag lang enorm viel Spass, wird dann aber wohl langweilig. Mir wurde es gar nicht langweilig, da meine Gabel den Geist auf gab, den Danger Ranger kennen lernen durfte und mir einen gehörigen Sonnenbrand holte! Was ich in Schladming super finde: Zimmervermittlung in der Talstation, schnelle und billige Bahn. Was mir ein bisschen fehlt ist die Abwechslung auf der Strecke.

++Spassfaktor
+Preis
+Zimmervermittlung

----------


## georg

Wennst schon in Schladming bist, schau´ auch mal auf der Tauplitz vorbei. Preise vom Lift sind dieselben wie in Schaldming.

----------


## Cru Jones

Das war glaub am Sonntag vor ner Woche. Wie gesagt, Strecke gefällt, einzig etwas mehr Polster beim Tunnel wären aus meiner Sicht wünschbar.

----------


## Cru Jones

war ich eh   Bericht folgt...

----------


## Cru Jones

Den Schöckel musst ich natürlich auch besuchen, und ich war positiv überrascht: So angsterregend wie sie mir geschildert wurde ist die Strecke ja gar nicht! Ist zumindest alles fahrbar, auch in langsamem Tempo mit wenig Federweg. Mir hats zumindest Spass gemacht! Es fehlen zwar ein bisschen die schnelleren Stücke und Sprünge, trotzdem würde ich den Schöckel zu den besten Strecken die ich kenne zählen. Auch hier ist die Liftkarte bezahlbar.
Wie mit Übernachtungen aussieht, weiss ich nicht, für etwas hat man ja den Flo  .

++Strecke
+Preise

----------


## Cru Jones

Pichla ist brutal! Leider war nicht viel zu fahren, da der Dual überwachsen und unter Baumaterial, der 4X im Bau war. Die Startrampe wird Helltrack-Dimensionen haben, die Sprünge werden anständig gross   . Ganz genial finde ich Hindernisse wie der Triple-Step-Up oder die Zielgerade, die man auf verschiedene Weise bezwingen kann. Die Letzte Grerade ist das derbste, was ich je gesehen habe: ein Welle, eine grosser Step Up, ein tiefes, relativ kurzes Loch, ein Double, der oben relativ flach ist, wieder ein Loch und dann eine riesen Welle. Die eine Bewältigungsmöglichket ist ja noch einigermassen normal: Welle drücken, Step-up springen, Double springen und dann irgendwie über die Welle gurken. Viel arger aber die andere, schnellere Möglichkeit: von der ersten Welle auf den Tisch des Step-Ups hochspringen, vom Step in den Double springen und ausm Double auf der grossen Welle landen  .
Was in Pichla eh genial war, waren die Leute. Ich wurde grad von Vater Engel zum Mittagessen eingeladen, übernachten hätte ich auch können, alle rackern sich ab, wobei viele davon nie fahren werden, einfach genialst! Da gehe ich sicher wieder mal hin!

----------


## Cru Jones

Auch Parschlug taugt mir voll! Die DH-Strecke macht mächtig Spass, auch wenn die Sprünge für meine Federung etwas heftig waren. Der Dual ist auch cool, auch wenn die Sprünge für meinen Geschmack etwas niedrig und die Anlieger etwas flach sind. Drop im Dual habe ich noch nie erlebt, ist aber sehr witzig, wenns so gut gebaut ist.
Das Rennen war eh geil, auch wenns mir nicht gerade wunschgemäss gelaufen ist. Was am Anschluss ans Rennen bis in die tiefen Nachtstunden folgte, war eh denkwürdig und Dank (oder eher trotz?) Rüdiger habe ich sogar zum Fransch gefunden, wo mir der Tobias auch noch seine Hexengeschichten präsentieren konnte!

----------


## Tobias

gfreit mi, daß da in Österreich gefallen hat! I glaub a Schweiz Roadtrip warad a moi ned so schlecht fia uns!




> Was am Anschluss ans Rennen bis in die tiefen Nachtstunden folgte, war eh denkwürdig


   




> wo mir der Tobias auch noch seine Hexengeschichten präsentieren konnte

----------


## Cru Jones

> I glaub a Schweiz Roadtrip warad a moi ned so schlecht fia uns!


 eh ned! Ihr  *müsst* in die Schweiz kommen! Und allen Abneigungen dem Piefke-Land gegenüber auch nach Todtnau, ich hab den Steve eh schon sehr begeistert davon erzählen gehört.

----------


## noohm

also wenn die "Ösis"   in todtnau sind bitte ich darum mich davon in Kenntnis zusetzen

----------


## UiUiUiUi

dieser forderung schliesse ich mich an.

----------


## pagey

totdnau und natürlich die schweiz (scuol, laax,..) sowie Portes Du Soleil steht auf meiner Liste ganz oben....is nur leider nicht so einfach die zeit dafür zu finden denn von wien ist es bekanntlich arschweit...aber wenn wird natürlich bescheid gesagt ! näxts jahr mit an fetten bus is des alles dann einfacher

----------


## Cru Jones

Die Strecke in Tauplitz hat mir, naja, mittelmässig gefallen. irgendwie einfach zu zerstückelt, ohne Fluss. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja ganz ok aber irgendwie fährt man einfach zu weit von der einen interessanten Stelle zur nächsten. Nach 2 Fahrten hat man diese Stellen gesehen und die ewig langen Strecken an den Start, das Tretstück und der Weg zurück an die Talstationen nerven. Gut sind die Preise, eine Halbtageskarte für 11 Euro ist sehr ok! Wenn einem Schladming zu langweilen anfängt kann man ja rüberfahren, so gesehen ein gute Alternative. Alleine in meinen Augen nicht interessant.

----------


## jevgeny

ja für nächstes jahr wär das eine feine sache, für so nen roadtrip muss ma dann auch scho rechtzeitig zum sparen anfangen,..

----------


## Cru Jones

Wieder mal wurde ich positiv überrascht! Bischofsmais finde ich eigentlich sehr geil! Der Dh ist zwar eher flach, aber genau das passt mir. Ausserdem findet man überall ein Linie ohne grobe Schläge, kann also gut mit wenig Federweg fahren, will man hingegen schnell sein, wirds schon deftig. Ausserdem lässt einem die Strecke viel Spielraum zu, es gibt unzählige Linien, manche sind nicht von schlechten Eltern, eine richtig spielerische Strecke!
Bikercross und Dual finde ich auch sehr spassfördernd, gleich wie in Bad Wilbad nicht wirklich schwierig, ausser man will schnell sein. Dementsprechend wirds auch mal langweilig, aber für 2 Tage lässt es sich gut aushalten in BM! Die Leute von Leogang würden gut daran tun, mal in BM vorbei zu schauen, die Strecken sind sicher sehr familientauglich, aber auch für bessere Biker lustig.
Ausserdem hat BM ja auch für North-Shore-Fans viel zu bieten, in meinen Augen also ein sehr guter Bikepark!

----------


## Martix

was bm angeht geb ich dir recht!

die dh strecke macht vor allem im unteren teil richtig viel spaß und erinnert, wie ich finde an parschlug, oder umgekehrt

----------


## Tom

So und für alle die den Tazer noch net kennen , DA IS ER !!

----------


## Martix

i glaub in der schweiz hat sich des mit den schienbeinschonern noch net so rumgsprochen...

----------


## Cru Jones

Und dank Tom sieht er auch noch einigermassen schnell aus   ! Danke Tom!

Man beachte übrigens den enormen Halt von Fox-Protektoren.... 

edit: oje, ich war nicht genug schnell, wusst ich doch, dass ein dummer Kommentar wegen den Schonern kommt...

----------


## Marco

lol

frechheit, solche protektoren...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Is a interessante Art die Knieschohner zu tragen 

@ Schweiz: Ich find der große Nachteil is halt, daß es soooooo teuer is mit Liftkarten, übernachten etc. 
Allerdings hab ichs glaub nur so ca. 250 km nach Scoul  und drum werd ich des wohl mal testen wenn ich mein Dämpfer wieder hab

----------


## pagey

250 km....pfffff...da wär ich jedes weekend dort

----------


## Marco

ui, dann is vo mir a ned weida : ) wär fast mal a überlegung wert...

----------


## Cru Jones

sooo teuer ist es auch wieder nicht, die Liftkarten in Scuol sind billiger als in Leogang und dafür bekommst einiges geboten. Und 25 Sfr. für eine Übernachtung sind auch noch knapp akzeptabel, sooo viel billiger kommst in Österreich auch nicht weg.

@ Knieschoner: In Tat und Wahrheit wurden die für XC-Fahrer entwickelt, als Schutz gegen Hunde, die Lust auf die strammen Waden verspüren. Aufgrung des schwachen Verkauferfolges werden sie nun nichtsahnenden Downhillern als Knieprotektoren verkauft! Skandal!

----------


## DH-Rooky

In Leogang zahl ich immerhin ned den vollen Preis weil man ja eh blos behaupten braucht man ist Vereinsfahrer und überhaupt erst 15 Jahre alt 
Weiß ned wie des in Scoul is, obs da a so leicht is. Auf jeden Fall kann ich mir schon in Österreich keinen Roadtrip leisten und drum is Schweiz da budgetmäßig völlig ausser Reichweite für mich.

@Pagey: Wenn ich arbeiten gehn würd, würd ich vielleicht auch öfters da hinfahren 

@Protektoren: Gegen die vom Jörg sans eh Luxusteile

----------


## Spucka

hi Tazer

also das essen hast du dir auch verdient, hast ja auch brav mitgeholfen   danke dafür nochmals
ja leider gleicht unsere strecke zurzeit einer baustelle
aber hoffe du hattest trotzdem deinen spaß 
hoffe wir sehen dich bald mal wieder bei uns

----------


## noox

also bei mir haben's in Leogang nachgefragt, wer ich bin. 
Wir haben ihnen nämlich eine Liste der Rangers geschickt, damit wir eben Vereinspreis bekommen.

----------


## pagey

rooky : is ausserdem besonders schlau dass hier rein zu schreiben

----------


## DH-Rooky

denkst das ändert irgendwas ob das hier steht oder ned? Glaub i ned.

----------


## vorarlberger

tja schau währe für das net schlecht wenn du vor dem arlberg wohnst i bin in 2 stunden in scuol , in 2 stunden in todtnau, in 3 stunden in bad wildbad

----------


## DH-Rooky

Soll ich deswegen wohin umziehn, wo ich niemand versteh weils olle so komisch redts?

----------


## FLo33

gut erkannt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vorarlberger

a ge ist halb so schlimm- da können wir nix davür das alle hinter dem arlberg so komisch redenaber zum downhillen ist st.eirmark e viel besser

----------


## Ludwig

die steiermark is sowieso bei allem am besten!

----------

